# Fast and Furious 9



## blakstealth (Jan 25, 2020)

wow, so soon. comes out May 22, 2020

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 25, 2020)

Can't wait.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Son Of Man (Jan 25, 2020)

Haven't watched since tokyo drift. Is it still cool?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 25, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> wow, so soon. comes out May 22, 2020


Why didn't you put it in the title then?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 25, 2020)

Son Of Man said:


> Haven't watched since tokyo drift. Is it still cool?



depends on what you want out of it. If you want a grounded in reality racing drama, then no. If you want an over-the-top, campy action series, then yes. To me its the wacky fun nonsense I wanted out of the Transformers saga.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 26, 2020)

Benn falling off something fierce since fast five. Go watch fast five.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 26, 2020)

F8 was dumb, but it was fun. And I'd be lying if I said I wasn't doing a fistpump at the ending where Dom's Familia drove infront of a giant explosion to shield him from the blast, while on ice. Enjoyed the shit out of Hobbs and Shaw too, so, yeah, bring it on.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 26, 2020)

Metal gear x FF crossover


----------



## Amol (Jan 26, 2020)

So when Dom and his family is taking on some Alien Overlord while using lightspeed ships that 'run' on space?


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 26, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Why didn't you put it in the title then?


cos you negged me for not putting it in the title


----------



## MShadows (Jan 29, 2020)

Man, this franchise has become so silly...

They went from street racing to full blown GTA-like stories.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jan 29, 2020)

Looking forward to this. Every movie from Fast Five and forward, including Hobbs and Shaw, has been super fun. Silly and over the top, but incredibly fun.

The movies before Fast Five however...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 29, 2020)

coming soon:
*Fast & Furious : In the Multiverse of Nitrous *

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mali (Jan 29, 2020)

this is an affront to god


----------



## MShadows (Jan 29, 2020)

This shit was so dumb and cringy... down to that awful line.


I’m pretty sure Vin Diesel himself must’ve written this scene because Dom would’ve bit the pavement against Shaw. No street thug beats a highly trained former military officer. 
And definitely no street thug shatters the ground by stomping on it lmao


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2020)

Amol said:


> So when Dom and his family is taking on some Alien Overlord while using lightspeed ships that 'run' on space?


Don’t you fucking joke about that.

Next Avengers you’ll see Nick fury go “one last time” and all of sudden La Familia shows up in the end credits


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 29, 2020)

Galaxy Drift


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## The Great One (Jan 31, 2020)

These movies are my guilty pleasure.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 31, 2020)

MShadows said:


> This shit was so dumb and cringy... down to that awful line.
> 
> 
> I’m pretty sure Vin Diesel himself must’ve written this scene because Dom would’ve bit the pavement against Shaw. No street thug beats a highly trained former military officer.
> And definitely no street thug shatters the ground by stomping on it lmao


stop fronting.....you love it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2020)

MShadows said:


> This shit was so dumb and cringy... down to that awful line.
> 
> 
> I’m pretty sure Vin Diesel himself must’ve written this scene because Dom would’ve bit the pavement against Shaw. No street thug beats a highly trained former military officer.
> And definitely no street thug shatters the ground by stomping on it lmao


It's not supposed to make sense and it's supposed to be cringey.  That's why people watch.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 31, 2020)

i'm so proud of you John!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2020)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## OLK (Jan 31, 2020)

Lmfao how the fuck does John Cena pass as Dom's brother?
And did Dom catch a car?
Did these ninjas just do spider man swinging with cars?
Han is back?!??
I can't wait for this movie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soranushi (Jan 31, 2020)

_Holy Fucking Fuck!!!_


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2020)

It's funny to me that in the first movie Dom was just an above averagely skilled driver.  Now he's this superhero that his brother dedicated his life to surpass.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 31, 2020)

flying cars and resurrection

next movie = space and time travel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 31, 2020)

they removed hobbs and shaw to the roster and resurrected han instead lmao


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 31, 2020)

Statham did this schtick better tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 31, 2020)

please let Bollywood make F&F 10


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2020)

Cena isn't even Hispanic


----------



## OLK (Jan 31, 2020)

I still expect Hobbs to show up as a surprise. Rock hinted it last year


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2020)

Han being alive is of no surprise to me. If there's no body; there's no death.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 31, 2020)

maybe they have infinity stones on this earth 


ff10 will bring back *everyone*


----------



## OLK (Jan 31, 2020)

If we don't get Hobbs vs Cena Toretto I'll feel cheated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 31, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Cena isn't even Hispanic



are you sure?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 31, 2020)

Han is back?! Fuck yeah motherfuckers. Now bring back Wonder Woman  

Can Shaw now officially become part of La Familia now that the killing Han stuff has been rendered null and void.




Shiba D. Inu said:


> please let Bollywood make F&F 10



I've always wanted this
But never knew
Until now.


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2020)

Fuck physics, the franchise


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2020)

Vault said:


> Fuck physics, the franchise


Yup. Cars swing like spiderman here. And you can land on top of a moving car hood as if it was a pillowy surface .


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yup. Cars swing like spiderman here. And you can land on top of a moving car hood as if it was a pillowy surface .


Did Dom catch that car


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2020)

Was Hobb & Shaw any good?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 31, 2020)

it was good but it went for too long

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 31, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Was Hobb & Shaw any good?


you didnt watch it ?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> you didnt watch it ?


Forgive me...Flutter-San!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 31, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Forgive me...Flutter-San!


i'll think about it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2020)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Why is Han alive?  Makes no sense.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2020)

Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Han alive?  Makes no sense.


I'm sure we gonna get a bullshit flashback about him being pulled out and recovering in an island somewhere.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2020)

Tbh.  I have checked out of this franchise.  I haven’t watched The Charlize Theron episode.  And I only watched Hobbes and Shaw because I was on a long flight to Kona.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 31, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Tbh.  I have checked out of this franchise.  I haven’t watched The Charlize Theron episode.  And I only watched Hobbes and Shaw because I was on a long flight to Kona.


you betrayed the family ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 31, 2020)

It's about as silly as one would expect, but... the trailer pumped me up. Bring it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~VK~ (Jan 31, 2020)

john cena is dom's brother? 

wait han is back wtf??   

too much shit to unpack in this trailer   

does this mean they'll eventually bring back gal gadot cause really the only reason they killed her off was because han was getting killed off too.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2020)

They should bring Gal back.  She’s a star!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2020)

Nah


----------



## Karma (Jan 31, 2020)

Dom and his sister went 20 years without so much as hinting they had a brother


----------



## ~VK~ (Jan 31, 2020)

literally nobody stays dead in this franchise lmao. i'm half convinced universal will invent necromancy and rise paul walker back from the dead just so they can force his ass in F&F10


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2020)

Speaking of Paul Walker-- the character retired because a baby came into the picture.  Now that Dom has a child as well and continues to drop off buildings..that excuse no longer makes sense.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Speaking of Paul Walker-- the character retired because a baby came into the picture.  Now that Dom has a child as well and continues to drop off buildings..that excuse no longer makes sense.


Dom is a bad father.  That’s the message.


----------



## ~VK~ (Jan 31, 2020)

i mean tbf i doubt brian has a previously unknown super soldier sibling after him trying to kill him. some parents lives are just less hectic than others.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2020)

This franchise is so old I remember when Jordana Brewster was hot!


----------



## ~VK~ (Jan 31, 2020)

Rukia said:


> This franchise is so old I remember when Jordana Brewster was hot!


damn. it really has been a long time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 31, 2020)

Brian is Doms true brother ...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Brian is Doms true brother ...


Sad we won't get that line lol.
"He's your family but he's not your brother "

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2020)

Vault said:


> Fuck physics, the franchise



I'm all in :sob


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 31, 2020)

Fuck all that. Han's back, baby!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## UtahCrip (Jan 31, 2020)

people talking bout vin deisel having a brother but ignoring that this mothafucca out here catching cars in midair.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 31, 2020)

>Justice is coming
>Wonder Woman is part of the Justice League

Gal Gadot confirmed for returning

Let's go

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 31, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> >Justice is coming
> >Wonder Woman is part of the Justice League
> 
> Gal Gadot confirmed for returning
> ...


you're tellin me Han's GF is alive, too?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 31, 2020)

Hard to believe that the franchise turns 20 next year.


----------



## Ruse (Jan 31, 2020)

Catching cars in mid air 

Strapping rockets on top of cars 

And Han returning from an explosion like it’s just another tuesday that’s the fast and furious fuckery I know


----------



## OLK (Feb 1, 2020)

Wonder how they gonna explain Brian being missing when Mia is in the movie


----------



## Vault (Feb 1, 2020)

OLK said:


> Wonder how they gonna explain Brian being missing when Mia is in the movie


Not to mention how everyone seems an expert martial artist  

Mia even Ludacris was cooking


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2020)

I think Luda learned Martial arts in real life.


----------



## Vault (Feb 1, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> I think Luda learned Martial arts in real life.


Not the point. These people were run of the mill Street thugs. Now all of a sudden they are highly trained martial artist and weapons expert. Ludacris became some high level hacker overnight to boot


----------



## OLK (Feb 1, 2020)

Vault said:


> Not the point. These people were run of the mill Street thugs. Now all of a sudden they are highly trained martial artist and weapons expert. *Ludacris became some high level hacker overnight to boot*


The way they handwaved that was hilarious in Fast 6
"I had a life before you knew me. Let's leave it at that"


----------



## The Great One (Feb 2, 2020)

OLK said:


> The way they handwaved that was hilarious in Fast 6
> "I had a life before you knew me. Let's leave it at that"


Did I just smell a spin up?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 2, 2020)

Damn. Wiz and Charlie preformed See You Again for Paul at the Fast 9 concert Miami, then flew across the country to sing it again for Kobe at the Lakers game that same day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OLK (Feb 2, 2020)

Batzzaro29 said:


> Did I just smell a spin up?


Tyreese tried to get one with him and Luda, and it got rejected. That's part of the reason why he was so salty at the Rock


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 2, 2020)

I already said Han was coming back.

I was one movie too early.

Might be his twin brother, you never know


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> I already said Han was coming back.
> 
> I was one movie too early.
> 
> Might be his twin brother, you never know


With the same snack habits and that hug from Dom.

I guess Dom knew his twin who he never mentioned. Makes sense since he never said a word about having a brother for 6 whole films


----------



## Blade (Feb 2, 2020)

in fast and furious 10

they gonna fight in space and through the galaxy, with cars, made by elon musk

dom and hobbs > mcu thor and iron man, soon


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2020)

Blade said:


> in fast and furious 10
> 
> they gonna fight in space and through the galaxy, with cars, made by elon musk
> 
> dom and hobbs > mcu thor and iron man, soon



Why not? They're already delving into cars strapped to rocket fuel and Air travel..only a matter of time now.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 2, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Damn. Wiz and Charlie preformed See You Again for Paul at the Fast 9 concert Miami, then flew across the country to sing it again for Kobe at the Lakers game that same day.


----------



## UtahCrip (Feb 2, 2020)

Blade said:


> in fast and furious 10
> 
> they gonna fight in space and through the galaxy, with cars, made by elon musk


they going to be racing aliens. winner gets earth.

i miss when these guys were performing crimes i could commit.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 2, 2020)

In all seriousness this cg car stunt bullshit is disappointing and it doesn't even look exciting anymore. 

Not to keep on fast five, but they actually dragged around a prop for the safe at the end. That's why it looked so good.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2020)

Vault said:


> Not to mention how everyone seems an expert martial artist
> 
> Mia even Ludacris was cooking


Luda low kicks in his Def Jam form


----------



## Mider T (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 3, 2020)

2 parter ??


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 3, 2020)

Fast & Furious cinematic universe in space when?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 3, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> Not to keep on fast five, but they actually dragged around a prop for the safe at the end. That's why it looked so good.


yeah, an actual truck cut in half in a box


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 12, 2020)

Next year, fam.


----------



## Soranushi (Mar 12, 2020)

........





You know what this entire world-line can get fucked.


ck


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2020)

Fast and the Furious doesn’t deserve a press release.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## OLK (Mar 12, 2020)

Damn virus, now we gotta wait another year


----------



## Mider T (Mar 12, 2020)

An entire year?  They really don't wanna take chances


----------



## MShadows (Mar 12, 2020)

Why are you guys so upset about this? This franchise hasn't taken itself serious in years. 

It's just dumb silly action nowadays... which I won't lie, is entertaining as fuck but hardly something to get upset about


----------



## Mider T (Mar 12, 2020)

MShadows said:


> Why are you guys so upset about this? This franchise hasn't taken itself serious in years.
> 
> It's just dumb silly action nowadays... which I won't lie, is entertaining as fuck but hardly something to get upset about


People are upset when they have to wait for entertainment...shocker!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 11, 2020)

When memes becomes reality

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Amol (Sep 11, 2020)

They will race cars on empty void of space.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 11, 2020)

Saturn drift


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## MShadows (Oct 2, 2020)

They need more time so they can film that scene in which they drift on the moon.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 3, 2020)

20 years!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 4, 2020)

This fucked everything up, they were supposed to put out ten on the 20 year anniversary. 

At least Han is back.


----------



## U mad bro (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## blakstealth (Oct 5, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> This fucked everything up, they were supposed to put out ten on the 20 year anniversary.
> 
> At least Han is back.


I mean we can always say that this year never happened.


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Oct 5, 2020)

Vin Diesel Vs The Rock was awesome.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2021)

I haven’t seen 8.  I’m over it tbh.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 14, 2021)

After years of "going to space" jokes...They're finally going to space.


----------



## OLK (Apr 14, 2021)

Surprised nobody posted the trailer
Feels like they just revealed every big twist


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 14, 2021)

I want to see time travel in this verse


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 14, 2021)

crossover with Avengers
then crossover with Godzilla vs Kong


----------



## The Great One (Apr 14, 2021)

Me while watching new trailer...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 14, 2021)

The first movie was just about a mechanic who street raced on the side..


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 14, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> then crossover with Godzilla vs Kong


Dom and Hobbs together in a Jaegar fighting Godzilla and Kong, please.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 14, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> After years of "going to space" jokes...They're finally going to space.


They aren't actually going to space...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 14, 2021)

Mider T said:


> They aren't actually going to space...


Then why was he wearing a space suit...


----------



## Mider T (Apr 14, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Then why was he wearing a space suit...


Looks like they were prepared to entire LEO if they didn't steal the car.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 14, 2021)

I thought the trailer was fun, although the whole 'dom had an evil brother this whole time' thing feels a bit much like a soap opera.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 15, 2021)

Can we appreciate the fact the Rock spin off and COVID delayed this movie by 2 years.


----------



## Vagueness (Apr 15, 2021)

Lol they killed off gal gadot's character for nothing now that han's back anyways. Might as well bring her back too at this point.


----------



## Vagueness (Apr 15, 2021)

Plot twist: gal gadot comes back but as wonder woman. Thus this will offcially be part of the DCEU

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JFF (May 23, 2021)

Sorry to say that; the weakest of all the franchise so far. They are trying the same formula, just much worse.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 24, 2021)

Is the movie out?


----------



## OLK (May 24, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Is the movie out?


It's out overseas. English audiences have to wait till June. But spoilers are everywhere


----------



## MShadows (May 24, 2021)

OLK said:


> It's out overseas. English audiences have to wait till June. But spoilers are everywhere


Lol

What did they do this time? Drift inside a volcano?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## OLK (May 24, 2021)

MShadows said:


> Lol
> 
> What did they do this time? Drift inside a volcano?



*Spoiler*: __ 



 They fly to space and literally ram a satellite with their car to destroy it. And the explanation for Han is so dumb


----------



## MShadows (May 24, 2021)

OLK said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> They fly to space and literally ram a satellite with their car to destroy it. And the explanation for Han is so dumb



*Spoiler*: __ 




Lol, they actually turned the memes into reality? This franchise has long lost its meaning


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 24, 2021)

Mider T said:


> They aren't actually going to space...





OLK said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> They fly to space and literally ram a satellite with their car to destroy it. And the explanation for Han is so dumb


----------



## Mider T (May 24, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


>


Satellites aren't in "space"


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Satellites aren't in "space"


Where do you think the moon is?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 25, 2021)

Satellites are in space for all intents and purposes, don't be cute about atmosphere.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2021)

That's just Mider T being Mider T lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (May 25, 2021)

Vault said:


> Where do you think the moon is?


We're not talking about natural Satellites. 


reiatsuflow said:


> Satellites are in space for all intents and purposes, don't be cute about atmosphere.


Except they aren't.


----------



## OLK (May 25, 2021)

This is how they explain Han

*Spoiler*: __ 



 The Han that was saw dying was an illusion made by Mr Nobody. Han and Mr Nobody were watching Statham blow up the car and it turns out Han worked for Nobody. He had to fake his death to do more missions for him. That's all the explanation we get, Han tells Sean to forget the past when Sean asks more about it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2021)

You try to act cute by using technicalities but now I can't do the same because it doesn't suit your narrative.


OLK said:


> This is how they explain Han
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


They aren't even trying now are they lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2021)

This is what the people want. Make the plot and action as stupid as possible.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ruse (May 25, 2021)

That Han explanation is so on brand


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 29, 2021)

The kicked Deckard Bro out of a moving cargo plane that’s was about to take off and all he got was a few broken bones its pretty clear they can get away with anything now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 29, 2021)

I bet they bring back Gal and Elena soon


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 30, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Amol (May 30, 2021)

What the actual fuck?

Reactions: Funny 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Huey Freeman (May 30, 2021)

Dom riding a Trex with two NOS tanks attached -“One last ride!”

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Vault (Jun 2, 2021)

Not a single stretch on em, no seatbelts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 2, 2021)

Didn't they try this with Men in Black and 21 Jump Street?


----------



## Vault (Jun 2, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Didn't they try this with Men in Black and 21 Jump Street?


This franchise has legs I suppose.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2021)

Helicopters didn’t even think to check to make sure they're dead.


----------



## OLK (Jun 2, 2021)

The trailers pretty much spoil every single big setpiece from the movie. Avoid them if you want any surprises whatsoever


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 3, 2021)

No seatbelts survived 3 roll overs. Next time I get pull over for no seat belt imma tell the traffic cop if Dom can survive it so can I.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MO (Jun 4, 2021)

is this on theatres or on streaming services?


----------



## Vagueness (Jun 5, 2021)

Hot take: tokyo drift is the best fast and furious movie, it has the best and most authentic race scenes with some beautiful shots and is in general the most faithful to the street racing genre.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## OLK (Jun 5, 2021)

MO said:


> is this on theatres or on streaming services?


Theaters only

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 26, 2021)

Think I might see this one today


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 26, 2021)

Holy shit this movie is just 15 minutes shy of the 3 hour mark.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 26, 2021)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Holy shit this movie is just 15 minutes shy of the 3 hour mark.


2 hours and 25 minutes = almost 3 hours?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 27, 2021)

Mider T said:


> 2 hours and 25 minutes = almost 3 hours?


My terminal at work had it marked down for 2 hours and 45 minutes.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## MShadows (Jun 27, 2021)

So... is this the last one for real?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2021)

MShadows said:


> So... is this the last one for real?


Stopping at 9 is weird. You gotta make one more.

Also I already posted how a crossover with jurassic park is rumored.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 27, 2021)

MShadows said:


> So... is this the last one for real?


Doubt it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 27, 2021)

Ff9 is the stupidest thing ive ever seen in my life. It disregards logic and physics completely. Its glorious 

10/10 Would watch race car superheroes again

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## OLK (Jun 27, 2021)

MShadows said:


> So... is this the last one for real?


10 is. Vin Diesel said 10 will be a two parter though, since he wants it to do an Infinity War to Endgame type finale


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 27, 2021)

Will the Rock be in 10? Or was the feud just a long planned out ruse to generate drama and interest during downtime for the series - a ruse that would eventually serve to generate an immense amount of hype about an on-screen reunion/team-up for the finale?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 27, 2021)

OLK said:


> 10 is. Vin Diesel said 10 will be a two parter though, since he wants it to do an Infinity War to Endgame type finale


Cars going to break the dimensional barrier in some giant heist getaway on Mars confirmed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## OLK (Jun 27, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Will the Rock be in 10? Or was the feud just a long planned out ruse to generate drama and interest during downtime for the series - a ruse that would eventually serve to generate an immense amount of hype about an on-screen reunion/team-up for the finale?


If they're bringing back Shaw, I can't see them leaving Hobbs out


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2021)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## U mad bro (Jun 28, 2021)

I like how they made the why we still alive joke into an open joke throughout the movie. The movie was fun just to see what impossible shit they was going to pull lol

Tokyo drift cast looked washed


----------



## Mider T (Jun 29, 2021)

Just saw the movie.  Lol the Spider-Car moment.  Lol @ Low Earth Orbit.

Who was that in this thread who lied and said they just waved off how Han survived?

How much do you think Cardi B got paid for her cameo?

Can somebody get me a gif of Dom looking up through his window at Jake on the roof?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 29, 2021)

U mad bro said:


> Tokyo drift cast looked washed


This.  It was bad.


----------



## OLK (Jun 29, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Who was that in this thread who lied and said they just waved off how Han survived?



*Spoiler*: __ 



They did. They just said "Mr Nobody faked his death. "How?" Oh he's just good at it


----------



## Mider T (Jun 29, 2021)

OLK said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> They did. They just said "Mr Nobody faked his death. "How?" Oh he's just good at it



*Spoiler*: __ 



He had a whole story.  Not just "Oh don't worry about it"


----------



## OLK (Jun 29, 2021)

Mider T said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> He had a whole story.  Not just "Oh don't worry about it"



*Spoiler*: __ 



No, he had a story about what he was doing during the time between 3 and 9. They had no story for how he faked his death besides "Mr Nobody is good at making people look dead". They literally handwaved the part on HOW he faked his death. And he says "don't worry about it" to Sean when he asks how he's alive.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 29, 2021)

Doctor Strange cameo pls


----------



## U mad bro (Jun 29, 2021)

I can’t even hate they turning the ending into two paychecks. These boyz smart. They been getting mcu level money.


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2021)

OLK said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> No, he had a story about what he was doing during the time between 3 and 9. They had no story for how he faked his death besides "Mr Nobody is good at making people look dead". They literally handwaved the part on HOW he faked his death. And he says "don't worry about it" to Sean when he asks how he's alive.


Mr Nobody has access to hard light holograms in 2021

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 5, 2021)

Here's what Dom does in space

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 6, 2021)

Damn only 2 more movies before Tyrese finna be out of work

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 8, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> Damn only 2 more movies before Tyrese finna be out of work


lmfao


----------



## pfft (Jul 14, 2021)

I’m refusing to go to theaters cuz covid and bed bugs 

where can I watch this ???


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 14, 2021)

pfft said:


> I’m refusing to go to theaters cuz covid and bed bugs
> 
> where can I watch this ???


You cant


----------



## pfft (Jul 14, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> You cant


I will hit a wall like  vin diesel if I can’t watch this


----------



## Mider T (Jul 17, 2021)

This is the type of movie that should be seen in theaters.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pfft (Jul 17, 2021)

Mider T said:


> This is the type of movie that should be seen in theaters.


I am not getting bed bugs for f9


----------



## Mider T (Jul 17, 2021)

pfft said:


> I am not getting bed bugs for f9


Your movie theater has beds?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## OLK (Jul 18, 2021)

Damn, these numbers are impressive for the times we live in, but it's still crazy seeing movies like Fast, Wonder Woman, and BW make such low numbers


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## pfft (Jul 21, 2021)

They can kill him off like they did brian


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2021)

pfft said:


> They can kill him off like they did brian


They didn't kill Brian off.


----------



## pfft (Jul 21, 2021)

Mider T said:


> They didn't kill Brian off.


Oh right …  my bad 

so where can I see f9??


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 22, 2021)

Hobbs and Shaw is still a thing in the F&F verse


----------



## wibisana (Jul 28, 2021)

i heard this got renewed interest by people. i remember whole John China viasco and people starts  boycotting this.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 29, 2021)

Another really entertaining addition to the F&F franchise. Was insanely fun and entertaining from beginning to end, and I was not disappointed at all. It's dumb and it's stupidly over the top, but it's so much fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pfft (Jul 29, 2021)

Watched it today
John Cena be looking a lot like Gun Jack from Tekken. Was expecting him to pull some signature gun Jack moves. It was good I liked it
Rented it on Apple TV and it was crisp in Dolby vision


----------



## LulzLover (Jul 30, 2021)

After the blonde hair died, they should've stopped, he was the movie and made it worth watching.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## OLK (Jul 30, 2021)

I found Cena pretty boring in this. Vin took the goofiest guy and made him this bland serious guy. Hope he's better in the next one


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 1, 2021)

Brian's gonna be back on F10 right? 

And Han.. wtf is he the final boss?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Amol (Aug 1, 2021)

Man this franchise does not even pretend to have a plot anymore. Everything is so much dumb and asspull.
I legit watched the movie while doing other things and somehow I missed nothing.

If 10 is the last movie then I guess Cipher would be the Thanos of it and would kill few characters. The franchise does lack tension. 

This movie was alright I guess. 6/10 I guess.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## OLK (Aug 1, 2021)

I missed The Rock and Brian lol. I don't know, just feels like it doesn't have the same energy as 5 and 6.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Djomla (Aug 2, 2021)

I actually enjoyed the majority of the movie. Bridge and space scene are too much, rest was fine. Jokes were finally well placed and not meaninglessly all over the place like majority of the new movies (looking at you GOTG Vol 2). 
I like that they include Sean more than one scene, and that he had small moment with Han. He deserves to be part of the main cast in the next movies. 

I didn't expect Cena to be such a letdown. Everybody was beating him up. 

Skyline coming up the driveway really hit deep, these movies just aren't real without Paul.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 2, 2021)

Djomla said:


> I actually enjoyed the majority of the movie. Bridge and space scene are too much, rest was fine. Jokes were finally well placed and not meaninglessly all over the place like majority of the new movies (looking at you GOTG Vol 2).
> I like that they include Sean more than one scene, and that he had small moment with Han. He deserves to be part of the main cast in the next movies.
> 
> I didn't expect Cena to be such a letdown. Everybody was beating him up.
> ...



What happened to Sean btw? He looks autistic lol like he lost a ton of weight and dried up

Brian might be in the next movie and I'm thinking that Han might be the final boss


----------



## OLK (Aug 2, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> What happened to Sean btw? He looks autistic lol like he lost a ton of weight and dried up
> 
> Brian might be in the next movie and I'm thinking that Han might be the final boss


Just age I guess. They also turned Sean's crew into goofballs lmao, don't remember them being like that in TD


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 2, 2021)

OLK said:


> Just age I guess. They also turned Sean's crew into goofballs lmao, don't remember them being like that in TD



Exactly. They all turned into nerds lo


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 5, 2021)

Man I just watched this shit the other night and I was really into it. I just love these movies, they're fun and don't make much sense all of the time (how do magnets work), but they're almost always a good time/ I really hope we get another Hobbs and Shaw too.


----------



## OLK (Aug 6, 2021)

Starting to think The Rock is working us when he keeps claiming he won't be in Fast 10. So they can have Hobbs return in a big shocker moment, as long as the trailers don't ruin it


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 10, 2021)

I heard they are doing two more movies to round things out. Justin Lin is really the best, like I need to see more of his shit


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 17, 2021)

No Rock. Sounds like he's done with the franchise, forever.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 26, 2021)

Maybe they shouldn't stop this afterall...Franchise is even Pandemic proof.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 26, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Maybe they shouldn't stop this afterall...Franchise is even Pandemic proof.


I paid the 20$ to watch it on PPV, but I sam glad it did well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Aug 26, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> No Rock. Sounds like he's done with the franchise, forever.


Why?


----------



## OLK (Aug 26, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Why?


Vin Diesel reignited their beef by saying he taught Rock how to act and be a star

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mider T (Aug 26, 2021)

OLK said:


> Vin Diesel reignited their beef by saying he taught Rock how to act and be a star


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 26, 2021)

Rock was a star before joining the fast series.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2021)

Good for Dwayne.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2021)

I was gonna post the article.

Vin Diesel kinda fucked up bringing Paul Walker's name up to guilt trip The Rock .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 30, 2021)

Probably means the new movie won't have a jungle setting

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 30, 2021)

Mider T said:


> I was gonna post the article.
> 
> Vin Diesel kinda fucked up bringing Paul Walker's name up to guilt trip The Rock .


Vin Diesel is maximum cringe but honestly a little over half the movies didn’t have the Rock and considering how bonkers and hype 9 still got I think it’ll be fine


----------



## Karma (Dec 30, 2021)

Its probably a publicity stunt


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 30, 2021)

Karma said:


> Its probably a publicity stunt


I wish. At this point, I just hope they give him an appropriate and believable off-screen death to his character - like getting Snu-Snu'd to death by Jason Statham's sister after the end of Hobbs and Shaw.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 30, 2021)

Karma said:


> Its probably a publicity stunt


The movie doesn't need the publicity tho


----------



## Ruse (Dec 30, 2021)

This better than the last one?


----------



## OLK (Dec 30, 2021)

Ruse said:


> This better than the last one?


It was ok, but they running out of steam for me. Cena's inclusion was so dumb

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 30, 2021)

Ruse said:


> This better than the last one?


Dunno. They're both pretty dumb and pointless, but atleast F8 had an interesting hook because of Vin being evil and Rock taking his place as the temporary front man of the crew. F9 had Vin back in the hero role as usual, but there was no Paul or the Rock for him to play off of. Cena just didn't have Paul's long-running familiarity that brought out  Vin's sincere warmth, nor the Rock's intimidating presence that makes Vin puff up his chest extra mucho macho, so he was just lacking the usual smouldering fire that makes the Dom character an on-screen draw.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MShadows (Jan 3, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> No Rock. Sounds like he's done with the franchise, forever.


Wtf, wasn’t this supposed to end with the next one? At one point the 9th was supposed to be the last one too


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 29, 2022)

Huh, cool. I recall them really wanting him to play as Rock's brother in Hobbs and Shaw. Should make for a decent antagonist.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 29, 2022)

Make the Fast 10 thread


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Make the Fast 10 thread


No you


----------



## Mider T (Jan 29, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> No you


Nope, I make many.  You don't.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 20, 2022)

Finally watched this. It was alright. I think I prefer it over 8. I dunno if I buy Mr Nobody's method of faking Han's death, but I'm glad he's still around. And I really enjoyed the car sequences. The whole magnet schtick that allowed them to magnetize and repel stuff was a fun idea that elevated the scenes for me. I wonder what Deckard is feeling when he saw Han at his doorstep.


----------

